# Fort Victoria, Isle of Wight - Oct 07



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2008)

Fort Victoria is now a country park, most of the site was demolished.
Why oh why do they demolish half of it and leave the crap standing, it always puzzles me.
Anyway, this is the only known underground part of the site, and its not open to the public, but I managed to find and enter it.
It is the old engine room, consisted of tunnel access, 2 rooms and a coal chute, and is set away from the fort in the forest.

More pics can be found here ---> http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/gall/victoria.php
In the last picture on the above link, you can see the tunnel, bricked up, on the right.

On with mine;










































One of my less interesting explores


----------



## Neosea (May 24, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Why oh why do they demolish half of it and leave the crap standing, it always puzzles me.



Who knows? 

Good find, nice explore. Thanks for the foto's


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you get in before that entrance was bricked up or is there another way I should be searching for. Looked and failed quite recently. Don't want to know where it is, just if its worth looking...


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 2, 2009)

No thats always been bricked up, you need to be looking further back in the woods, but pertty much straight from where you saw the tunnel 
When you see the thing in the last pic, your pertty close


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 2, 2009)

Goods Pics Mole I bet You needed a seriously powerful Torch in there mate


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 2, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> No thats always been bricked up, you need to be looking further back in the woods, but pertty much straight from where you saw the tunnel
> When you see the thing in the last pic, your pertty close



I found them then gave up. Will try harder next time!
x


----------



## littledasypus (Sep 8, 2009)

Is only small explore but I deffinitely didn't find it boring. Getting in and out was, er, interesting, a bit like being born. Also, a trapped bunny ran over my foot whilst I was down there and scared the crap out of me. I enjoyed it a lot. There is another more open tunnely bit and lightwell you can get into, I found it because someone had kicked the door in. Is not that interesting but has some pretty neat graffiti. There was evidence of some dodgy drug use down there though so I scarpered pretty quick. I'll see if I can find my pics.


----------



## jonney (Sep 8, 2009)

Great find there Mole nice one


----------

